# EWN clip - TEENS WHO USE E-CIGARETTES MORE LIKELY TO START SMOKING TOBACCO - STUDY



## Adephi (10/1/18)

http://ewn.co.za/2018/01/05/listen-teens-who-use-e-cigarettes-more-likely-start-smoking-tobacco

Really disturbing the logic and sensationalism that exists with these people.

What studies are this woman referring to? Who performed the study? And how was the study performed?

What "toxins" is she talking about?

And "Chocolate flavoured waffles" is flavours aimed at teens? Sweetheart please, just go look what our "teenagers" make in the diy sections and decide what is aimed at what age group.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## alex1501 (10/1/18)

FDA was using that story (along with many others) during last couple of years, to push the regulation bill through the congres. Once they did it, other "studies" (of directly oposite nature) started coming to the light.

It is all about money and there is nothing we can do to stop it. Big Pharma is even using UN and WHO to stimulate and praise Ecig bans in countries like Turkey, Taiwan ... just of the top of my head.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (10/1/18)

Why dont they compare the number of teens that smoke cigs?


----------



## alex1501 (10/1/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Why dont they compare the number of teens that smoke cigs?



They did, and the number of smoking teens was down by a large margin.


----------



## Silver (10/1/18)

Thanks @Adephi

The surveys that have been done (I cant remember which ones they were) have found a very low correlation between those that start vaping and then go on to smoking.

Its usually the other way around.

No doubt there will probably be some people that start vaping and try smoking out of curiosity, but it doesnt seem like vaping is generally a gateway TO smoking. Its rather that vaping is a gateway OUT of smoking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (10/1/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Why dont they compare the number of teens that smoke cigs?



I just think they are investigating this issue from the wrong side.

Kids that vape will most likely be smoking even if vaping didn't exist. For the same reasons 99% of us started smoking back in the day. Peer pressure, experimenting, stress or just to look cool.

So the issue should not be that the kids are vaping but why are they vaping/smoking.

And another thing I would love to know. Where the hell do they get the money to vape? Just look at the prices of mods and juices. Nobody can afford that on monthly pocket money. Parents? Well theres an issue hat needs to be addressed. Crime? No need to ban vaping for that. Crime will still happen.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## bjorncoetsee (10/1/18)

Sad thing is i was a non smoker and started vaping for the fun of it 6years ago. Now i occasionally smoke rollies or cigarettes because i crave it for some reason. So vaping definitely made me smoke tobacco

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Sash (10/1/18)

bjorncoetsee said:


> Sad thing is i was a non smoker and started vaping for the fun of it 6years ago. Now i occasionally smoke rollies or cigarettes because i crave it for some reason. So vaping definitely made me smoke tobacco

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## alex1501 (10/1/18)

bjorncoetsee said:


> Sad thing is i was a non smoker and started vaping for the fun of it 6years ago. Now i occasionally smoke rollies or cigarettes because i crave it for some reason. So vaping definitely made me smoke tobacco



And yet in another thread you say:



bjorncoetsee said:


> I was a non smoker. I smoked hubbly alot. So i switched to vaping few years back, started on 18mg mtl, and went down to 3mg direct lung. My fitness has really gone down. And every now and then when my vape isn't with me, i will smoke a cigarette or rollie. So for me vaping got me of the hubbly, but has decreased my fitness levels and got my started craving cigarette sometimes.



Smoking hubbly is still smoking (burning and inhaling tobacco smoke), so how exactly did vaping make you smoke tobacco? Just curious.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bjorncoetsee (10/1/18)

With tobacco i mean cigarettes. It's definitely worse than hubbly. But my point is i only started smoking cigarettes after i started vaping. And vaping 18mg definitely has more nicotine than hubbly, so im much more addicted to my vape now. Funny thing is i cant stand the smell of hubbly now, whenever someone lights a hubbly coal i die.


----------



## Spyro (10/1/18)

I don't really understand how this is hard to believe. A non smoker gets their first taste of nicotine. Its mild and fun, the addiction begins and the cravings increase. Then just like most drugs the user needs more nic to experience the same effects. Moving to MTL or to higher nic is not as pleasant of an experience. They try smoking and get that headspin they desired so much in the beginning. They eventually move on to smoking. It may not be a common occurrence but to deny that it happens is silly. It can happen and I've seen it first hand.

To be clear I obviously think that banning ecigs is a laughable practise. Definitely detrimental in the long run. 

The simple fact of the matter is that chemicals or "drugs" are addictive and lead to addiction which is a monster that humanity just does not understand well enough at this stage.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Scissorhands (10/1/18)

bjorncoetsee said:


> With tobacco i mean cigarettes. It's definitely worse than hubbly. But my point is i only started smoking cigarettes after i started vaping. And vaping 18mg definitely has more nicotine than hubbly, so im much more addicted to my vape now. Funny thing is i cant stand the smell of hubbly now, whenever someone lights a hubbly coal i die.



I agree alex, hub is still tobacco, I wouldn't say hub is better nor worse than cigs, sure , every hub smoker said that to themselves, but you know that heavy hub headache (monoxide posing ) you get after 2 or 3 consecutive hubs (thats still a burning coal), on weekends I smoked 3/4 boxes with nothing to the extent of a hub "hangover"

I went from hub 3 years , cigs 4 years, vape 3 years

I get the same feeling around a hub/coal , instant nausea, a fresh cig dose not bother me but find stale smoke repulsive

I dont wanna argue, just share my perspective

Peace

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## alex1501 (11/1/18)

bjorncoetsee said:


> With tobacco i mean cigarettes. It's definitely worse than hubbly.



That could be higly debatable: 1 cigarette = 10 pufs. 1 hubbly session one hour even more with a good company, so easy 140-180 pufs and how many sessions in day? Hope you see my point.



bjorncoetsee said:


> But my point is i only started smoking cigarettes after i started vaping



I don't understand why. Since I started vaping, I couldn't stand a taste or smell of a cigarette any more, airflow sux as well.



bjorncoetsee said:


> And vaping 18mg definitely has more nicotine than hubbly, so im much more addicted to my vape now.



Again questionable. How many mililiters of juice vs how many hubbly sessions? And why 18mg after 6 years? I went from 18 down to 2mg in 2 years.
Many people did it much faster, and lot of them even quit vaping as well. It is all matter of choice, I guess.

All in all, still not proving that you smoke because of vaping. It only tells that you regresing back to smoking in a different form and you are looking for something to put a blame on. I'm sure you can do something about it.


----------



## Spyro (11/1/18)

Listening to that podcast made my blood boil. Had to switch it off knowing I couldn't call in and preach at them.


----------



## Adephi (11/1/18)

Spyro said:


> Listening to that podcast made my blood boil. Had to switch it off knowing I couldn't call in and preach at them.


My reaction as well. And the people that did phone are a few sandwiches short of a picnic.

Unfortunately those are the people the government will listen to and classify vaping products under the tobacco act. And hence add the sin tax to it. Got nothing to do about health and stopping kids vaping behind the bicycle shed (if schools still have those).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro (11/1/18)

What happens to DIY when the laws come into place? I can't imagine it having any influence on flavour sales. But nicotine?


----------



## bjorncoetsee (11/1/18)

alex1501 said:


> That could be higly debatable: 1 cigarette = 10 pufs. 1 hubbly session one hour even more with a good company, so easy 140-180 pufs and how many sessions in day? Hope you see my point.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I started on 18mg mtl way back then. And went down to 2- 3mg. But my juice consumption went up to 30mls a day. That definitely had a bad impact on my fitness. Now im back on 16-18mg mtl and my juice consumption went down to 4-5ml a day. And i definitely see improvement in my fitness. So much vapor (30ml a day) just cant be good for the lungs

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## alex1501 (11/1/18)

bjorncoetsee said:


> I started on 18mg mtl way back then. And went down to 2- 3mg. But my juice consumption went up to 30mls a day. That definitely had a bad impact on my fitness. Now im back on 16-18mg mtl and my juice consumption went down to 4-5ml a day. And i definitely see improvement in my fitness. So much vapor (30ml a day) just cant be good for the lungs



That is just great. 4-5ml a day, even at 18mg is cool, far less damage than a single hubbly session (nicotine absorption from vaping is lees efficient than from tobacco, no tar, no CO ...etc). If you try and avoid cigarettes, I see no reason for complaining about a vaping. 
And you are right, 30ml of juice a day is bad for the lungs, for the pocket and who knows what else.


----------



## Rincewind (11/1/18)

https://www.realclearscience.com/articles/2018/01/06/why_vaping_isnt_a_gateway_to_smoking.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hardtail1969 (11/1/18)

Lmao.. its a sign of the times i am afraid...

Every special little snowflake must be protected and every one (like assholes) has a opinion, and these must be treated as fact, especially if the opinion is contrary to the evidence.


----------

